# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Mùa hè sôi động tại Pegasus Kê Gà với ưu đãi đặt biệt - Pegasus Resort* 

Giá chỉ: 950.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 ngày 01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng superior.Ăn sáng buffet hoặc set menuXe khách sạn đưa đón khách 2 chuyến mỗi ngày đến trung tâm Phan Thiết.Dịch vụ massage thư giãnWifi miễn phí.Bãi biển riêng thơ mộng, sân bóng đá mini thích hợp cho các hoạt động team building ngoài trời

Điều kiện:
Phụ thu 350.000 VND/ đêm vào thứ 6 và thứ 7 hàng tuần.Miễn phí 01 trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) đi cùng bố mẹ.Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/08/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Khuyến Mãi Mùa Hè tại MerPerle Resorts & Hotels Nha Trang*

Giá chỉ: 2.632.035 VND / 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng SuperiorBuffet sáng hàng ngàyMột bữa tối tại nhà hàng Red CoralXe đưa đón sang cầu cảng Hòn TằmTour Bình Minh tham quan MerPerle Sparkling Waves – đảo Hòn Tằm bao gồm tàu vận chuyểnBuffet trưa tại nhà hàng Ocean View trên đảo Hòn TằmMiễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 30/08/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Kỳ nghỉ lãng mạn cho cặp đôi tại Imperial Huế*

Giá chỉ: 5.250.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 ngày 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe hướng sông.Đưa hoặc đón (1 chiều) bằng xe riêng (đi hoặc đến sân bay Phú Bài).Gói thức uống dành cho cặp đôi tại tầng 16 King Panaroma BarBữa ăn tối lãng mạn dành cho cặp đôi tại tầng 16 Starlight Lounge, bao gồm 1 chai rượu vang.Nâng cấp phòng miễn phí nếu phòng có sẵn.Thức uống chào mừng, hoa và trái cây khi đến.Bữa ăn tự chọn (buffet) hàng ngày.Nhận phòng sớm từ 10:00 hoặc trả phòng trễ 14:00 tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng trống.Trà, cafe miễn phí và hai chai nước khoáng.Miễn phí sử dụng hồ bơi, trung tâm thể hình , tắm hơi và tắm hấp , Internet trong phòng và tại Trung tâm kinh doanh.Giảm giá 10 % trên tổng hóa đơn tại Royal Spa & Giảm giá 10% Thực phẩm & Đồ uống tại tất cả các cửa hàng.

* Điều kiện:
Miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi .Trẻ từ 6-12 tuổi ngủ cùng giường với bố mẹ (tối đa 2 trẻ em mỗi phòng) phụ thu cho bữa ăn sáng là 120.000 VND/ 1bé.Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi khác tại khách sạn.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/12/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tuần Trăng Mật Ngọt Ngào tại Sand Hill Resort Phan Thiết*

Giá chỉ: 5.990.000 VND /2 người

* Bao gồm:

03 ngày 02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Beach Front Suite hoặc Garden View Bungalow.Miễn phí nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng trễ nếu phòng còn sẵn.Hoa chào mừng và một hộp Chocolate trong phòng theo phong cách trăng mật.Trà, cafe, hai chai nước miễn phí trong phòng hằng ngày.Ăn sáng buffet tại Ocean Restaurant.Bữa trưa dành cho 02 người theo set menu.Miễn phí sử dụng hồ bơi, business centerGiảm 15% dịch vụ giặt ủi, karaoke, thức ăn (không báo gồm bia và rượu vang)

* Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng vào các ngày lễ lớn trong năm.Không áp dụng gói này với các gói khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết 30/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Sabah - miền nhiệt đới xinh đẹp* 

Sabah nằm trên hòn đảo xinh đẹp Borneo ( tên gọi khác là đảo Kalimantan), là hòn đảo lớn thứ 3 thế giới và lớn nhất Châu Á. Thành phố mang vẻ đẹp tự nhiện của vùng nhiệt đới với lịch sử lâu đời và nền văn hóa nghệ thuật phong phú. Bên cạnh đó, Sabah còn được biết đến là "vùng đất của gió" bởi nó rất gần với khu vực bão của Philippines. Trong những năm gần đây, Sabah ngày cảng được biết đến rộng rãi trên bản đồ du lịch thế giới, đối với những người yêu thiên nhiên và sự thanh bình thì Sabah là một nơi bạn phải đến. 

Những du khách yêu thiên nhiên sẽ bị Sabah cuốn hút ngay từ bước chân đầu tiên trên mảnh đất này. Trong những khu rừng nhiệt đới ở Sabah có loài hoa lớn nhất thế giới Rafflesia (hay còn được gọi là hoa vua); một trong những ngọn núi cao nhất là Đông Nam Á - Núi Kinabalu và một trong những điểm lặn hàng đầu thế giới - Đảo Sipadan. Tại Kota Kinabalu - thủ phủ của bang Sabah và là một thành phố phát triển năng động cũng có rất nhiều điểm du lịch nổi tiếng. Các bãi biển và công viên biển của Sabah cũng rất nổi tiếng trong xanh và các hoạt động biển phong phú.


*JESSELTON HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $70/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 69, Jalan Gaya, P.O. Box 10401, 88000 Kota Kinabalu 

Vị trí: Cách Gaya Street (Sunday Market) 400m, KK Esplanade 400m, Signal Hill Observatory 200m




*SABAH ORIENTAL HOTEL*

Giá phòng: từ $55/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Lorong Kemajuan, 88000 Kota Kinabalu 

Vị trí: cách Gaya Street khoảng 5 phút lái xe, 10 phút để đến Kota Kinabalu Central Market.

----------

